# Tree workers needed S. E. Pa



## Tree Slayer (Sep 29, 2006)

40 year old tree service in the western suburbs of Philly is seeking experienced
tree climber. Pay based on exp. Great health care with $10 copay for doctors visits and Prescription. Includes Dental and life insurance. Must be hard working, Dependable and have drivers license.
Call 610-323-6656


----------



## Tree Slayer (Nov 28, 2006)

Got a new ground guy need a another climber lots of work and lots of fun


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Nov 30, 2006)

Are you interested in sub contracting? I have my own gear and insurance. based in lancaster.


:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Tree Slayer (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry would rather have another full time climber not a sub. Thanks anyway


----------



## Tree Slayer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Still looking*

Could still use one more climber.


----------



## ASD (Jan 29, 2007)

so what dose it $$$$$$$$$$


----------

